# bucket truck models?



## TexasTreemonkey (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everybody im finaly finainclly able to get my first bucket truck! (so excited) Im goin next week to look at five different models, Altec LRIII-55, Altec LRIV-50, Hi Ranger XT-55, Hi Ranger XT-52, Aspunldh LR50. Does anybody have any advice on what they like or exspecially parts availablity??


----------



## chucknduck (Jan 24, 2008)

I think they are all good choices if they are in good shape mechanically. I would try to get a diesel so it will last longer and it has more torque. Make sure that before you buy it, you take it for a drive, shift through all the gears. Take note of the amount of tread left on the tires. Control the bucket from the truck, and jerk it all over the place, HARD. Listen for any unusual noices. Then, take the end cap off the top boom, and shine a flashlight down there, and make sure that the tensioning cables are not frayed. Then fly it. You also want to dump the bed to make sure that the ram doesn't have any leaks. hope this helps.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## motor (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never posted, usually just read for an "FYI" type of thing, but this is what I do for work (aerial lift repair)

LRIII - Good solid unit, but cable drive upper boom. More cable maitenence. Altec requires drive cable replacement every 5 years, cable slugs will be stamped with a date. The same is true for the leveling cable unless they have a yellow stripe, then 8 years.

LRIV - Another quality product. If joystick upper control watch for saw dust build up in the linkage. Same for the hi-rangers

XT's - I'm soso on these. Good lifts, but the Altecs are more product for your dollar. XT's have tendency to wear knuckle bushings, which can be costly. Also have a problem with the weak basket bushings, which if let go can actually wear into the boom. Some thing to watch for. Also the joystick thing.

LR50 - Two words. Stay away. Older unit and Asplundh no longer owns the product line. Sold to Altec in 1991 and turned into the LR series. Mandatory retirement after 25 years, mandatory rebuild after 15 years, cable replacement every two years. If it is past the 15 or 25 year mark you will not be able to buy factory parts.

I see lifts of all makes, models, size, and age range everyday and I think one of the Altec not Asplundh LR's is your best bet. Depending on condition of course. Just my opinion, ultimatley the end user is the final judge.

Good Luck, Higgins


----------



## John464 (Jan 24, 2008)

motor said:


> I've never posted, usually just read for an "FYI" type of thing, but this is what I do for work (aerial lift repair)
> 
> LRIII - Good solid unit, but cable drive upper boom. More cable maitenence. Altec requires drive cable replacement every 5 years, cable slugs will be stamped with a date. The same is true for the leveling cable unless they have a yellow stripe, then 8 years.
> 
> ...



you should post more often. good info!


----------



## DKdeOhio (Jan 24, 2008)

*Heck yeah!*

Ditto what he said. Good input, Motor....


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 24, 2008)

motor said:


> I've never posted, usually just read for an "FYI" type of thing, but this is what I do for work (aerial lift repair)
> 
> LRIII - Good solid unit, but cable drive upper boom. More cable maitenence. Altec requires drive cable replacement every 5 years, cable slugs will be stamped with a date. The same is true for the leveling cable unless they have a yellow stripe, then 8 years.
> 
> ...



Great post, welcome to site hope you stop in more often, curious why no info on Ariel lift of Conn? Have never fly one but I did like the previous skyworker.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Jan 24, 2008)

Heck yes! thats what im talking about!


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 24, 2008)

We run the XT 60/75e. Great unit! No complaints besides sawdust messing with the joystick controls.

We also have an altec 75'. The controls are very confusing and ill placed, IMO. The round upper boom is nice though.

Not much experince with the others


----------



## diltree (Jan 24, 2008)

*Aerial Lift of Conn.*

Aerial Lift of Conn makes an incredible lift, and they will come to you to service the lift. We have an AL-55 forestry, AL-65 forestry, AL62 rear-mount, and a 78' elevator. They all run great, and we are happy with the service, anyways they are also worth a look!

My last suggestion would be too get a truck with a short wheel base, and turning radius, and a Rear mount if your into residential.


----------



## juststumps (Jan 24, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> We run the XT 60/75e. Great unit! No complaints besides sawdust messing with the joystick controls.
> 
> We also have an altec 75'. The controls are very confusing and ill placed, IMO. The round upper boom is nice though.
> 
> Not much experince with the others



boston,,have a XT65.. just went to the shop for chain replacement...bucket jerking...told the boss about sluggish movement with the joy stick.. ( have them check it while they have it ) that didn't happen....

is that the trouble you had ??? was your problem in the handel itself,, or in the linkage under the cover next to the basket ???? i was thinking worn linkage or an adjustment problem...got an easy fix for this???? JS


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 25, 2008)

juststumps said:


> boston,,have a XT65.. just went to the shop for chain replacement...bucket jerking...told the boss about sluggish movement with the joy stick.. ( have them check it while they have it ) that didn't happen....
> 
> is that the trouble you had ??? was your problem in the handel itself,, or in the linkage under the cover next to the basket ???? i was thinking worn linkage or an adjustment problem...got an easy fix for this???? JS



The one we just sent in for annual service was both linkage and joystick. terex has released an update called a Z kit. It is a new all plastic handle assembly. The only other problem was the PTO switch on the dash was worn out. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## juststumps (Jan 25, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> The one we just sent in for annual service was both linkage and joystick. terex has released an update called a Z kit. It is a new all plastic handle assembly. The only other problem was the PTO switch on the dash was worn out.
> 
> Hope this helps?



boston, thanks for the reply.... truck went for chain R+R... high rangers says every 7 years,,,you need to have the chains checked.....

tech, said they pull the chains out,, mike every link ,, linkage,, related parts,,for wear,, if its good put back together.... if its bad replace chains,,,pay for diagnostic charge and replaceing chains... or just replace the chains from the get go,, and save a lot of money...

told the shop guy that gave the repair shop driver,,, the truck,,, to have the joy stick checked out.....guess that info never got passed along...

our is a 2000 mod,, bucket jerk is fixed...controls still are messed up.....guess i'll have to hound the boss to get that fixed now..... he ain't goning to be happy....... thanks again... js


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 26, 2008)

*aerial lift coneticut*

I bought aerial lift coneticut 55 working height.I bought back in march 2006 good unit.Only thing i dont like is have to replace rods can cables.Cost around 6500 to 7500.I have not had it done because i dont have money to do it.You can lay bucket parrelell which is nice.Just my 2 cents.I was told when i was looking for bucket truck stay away from teco,and gmc truck parts are hard to find.Good brands bucket is highh ranger,aerial lift,altec.Definitely get a diesel engine if you can


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 26, 2008)

take this to heart please........if it has green and yellow paint on it or under another color DO NOT BUY IT...................it is JUNK and I would not trust it at all.

the LR-III 55 and the high ranger xt 55 or 60 are both good units, altec or high ranger will be my choice when I get one.

also, as sharkfin stated, stay away from Teco, you can't get parts for them unless some old parts shop has them from way back sitting on the shelf under a bunch of girly magazines.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jan 27, 2008)

Stay away from fiber-optic controls on some LRIII 55 models.If there is a battery up in the bucket you will know that this is one of them.The booms work great ,just a problem with controls.Very expensive to fix or change over to full hyd controls.


----------



## Tree Experts (Jul 6, 2009)

*Tree Experts. LLC.*

Does anyone know where I can find drive cables for a LR50? THanx...


----------



## motor (Jul 6, 2009)

Altec. How old is the lift? If it is of a certain age (25 years old) they probably won't sell you the cables.


----------



## maloufstree (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone on hee bought a truck from Schmidy"s Machinery. I know everyone has seen their ads in the Tree Trader.


----------



## motor (Jul 6, 2009)

Be careful with any of those guys who have all the old Asplundh/line trucks. Many of my customers have been burned by the cheap price and pretty paint job. Those aren't worth squat when you have to put a ton of $$$ into the lift to make it safe. Not saying they don't have some good units, just do your homework and have an inspection done on the lift and chassis before you buy.


----------



## asthesun (Jul 6, 2009)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Hey everybody im finaly finainclly able to get my first bucket truck!  (so excited) Im goin next week to look at five different models, Altec LRIII-55, Altec LRIV-50, Hi Ranger XT-55, Hi Ranger XT-52, Aspunldh LR50. Does anybody have any advice on what they like or exspecially parts availablity??



i like altecs, have used mostly that. i'd recommend getting something a bit taller than what you're looking at, but you might not need it living in tx. also, it doesnt pay to buy old equipment, get the newest you can possibly afford. just like old cars, old equipment can nickel and dime you to death from repairs


----------



## Tree Experts (Jul 6, 2009)

*Tree Experts. LLC.*

Motor, 
The lift is 23 years old.
Thanx.


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jul 6, 2009)

Call altec .Good luck. If you find them please post where you found them.


----------



## asthesun (Jul 6, 2009)

jmcguiretree said:


> Call altec .Good luck. If you find them please post where you found them.



find what? there's lots of buckets new and used of all brands and ages online. the only hard part is finding a site that actually lists the prices instead of only giving a number (so you'll call them and they have a chance to try to sell you something)


----------



## Tree Experts (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tree Experts. LLC.*

JMcGuireTree,
I called Altec and ordered the drive cable for $2626.?? after tax and shipping. The machanics were trying to charge me 1200.00 more if they ordered it for me, even though I gave them the part number and Altecs number???? Rip offs!
Thanx for the good advice.
Tree Experts


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jul 9, 2009)

glad to help.. hope this might help others as well


----------

